# Internal view of organs and where they move to accommodate baby



## pattysurveys

Interesting website I found.
This is a pic of organs at 20 weeks

https://www.childbirthconnection.org/article.asp?ck=10240&ClickedLink=343&area=27


----------



## StarLightxx

Cant believe how everything gets pushed up!! I thought my small intestines would be under my womb!! Really interesting article - thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Scotsgal24

Thank You for sharing found it very helpful


----------



## JASMAK

Last night I was so uncomfortable, and I felt like baby was in my ribs. I know she's not, but after my snack I think it was just really cramped. I am 25 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## ~chipper~

great info, Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## pattysurveys

Happy to share! I just had no idea how my organs shifted! If you look at the bottom you can go to 28 and more weeks to see the changes then! Pretty crazy!


----------



## Levade

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/

This one really creeped me out, it's neat though!


----------



## xmrsbx

Thanks for sharing, really interesting!!


----------



## Caezzybe

Thanks for that, I was wondering what moved where but didn't know where to look  It's no wonder I've got heartburn looking at where the stomach goes!! :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Thanks for sharing! Intresting :)


----------



## AngelzTears

And I was wondering why I was constipated. Gosh with so much baby, I don't see how food ever digests lol :haha:


----------



## lovetaralyn

That was really neat to know and to see, thank you!


----------



## celestek89

oh wow thats awesome!!


----------



## FLUMPY1984

Try this one...it shows your organs from start to finish....yikes

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------

